# I Ate Like a Dog Tonight



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

So I was cooking a chicken, for the meat, and the broth, to make soup. But, after everything was cooked and ready for soup, (or at least something more civilized), I just started pulling the meat off of the bone and ate. 

Yup. Just chicken meat for dinner. I felt like a right good carnivoire. 

Dinner. Done.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been salivating over a couple of turkey legs in the freezer. So tonight I swiped one. I am conceding to humanity and cooking it.

But, I hate to cook so i often just throw a bunch of chicken thighs in a baking pan and put them in the oven. And that's supper.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Woof Woof. Every time I see your signature picture I think Mateo looks like he's whistling!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Woof Woof. Every time I see your signature picture I think Mateo looks like he's whistling!


Yeah- that's a funny pic, isn't it? Problem is, he doesn't quite have the "ok, please sit quietly and pose for the camera" thing down (as does his buddy, the Newf.) And with his face, he sometimes comes across in photos as looking like some kind of a dog thug... 

So, I like the little lip pucker.. kind of cute


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Woof Woof. Every time I see your signature picture I think Mateo looks like he's whistling!


Okay I literally cracked up outloud when I read this, then scrolled back up....:biggrin1: It may be the whiskey talking :tongue:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> So I was cooking a chicken, for the meat, and the broth, to make soup. But, after everything was cooked and ready for soup, (or at least something more civilized), I just started pulling the meat off of the bone and ate.
> 
> Yup. Just chicken meat for dinner. I felt like a right good carnivoire.
> 
> Dinner. Done.


I have to say that I have never seen a Newfie look prissy until one sat next to Mateo


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Yeah- that's a funny pic, isn't it? Problem is, he doesn't quite have the "ok, please sit quietly and pose for the camera" thing down (as does his buddy, the Newf.) And with his face, he sometimes comes across in photos as looking like some kind of a dog thug...
> 
> So, I like the little lip pucker.. kind of cute


Always makes for the best pictures when their own personality comes through. And he doesn't look like a thug! He's too smushy to look like that! Maybe he is whistling because he thinks that Newfie is kinda hot....


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Always makes for the best pictures when their own personality comes through. And he doesn't look like a thug! He's too smushy to look like that! Maybe he is whistling because he thinks that Newfie is kinda hot....


Ahhh... no! That Newf is a male. An intact male, haha. And so is Mateo. 

Wait a minute. Do you think...?


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Ahhh... no! That Newf is a male. An intact male, haha. And so is Mateo.
> 
> Wait a minute. Do you think...?


Maybe!! :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Ahhh... no! That Newf is a male. An intact male, haha. And so is Mateo.
> 
> Wait a minute. Do you think...?


Sprocket it video certified gay...I am sure he would love Mateo


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Ahhh... no! That Newf is a male. An intact male, haha. And so is Mateo.
> 
> Wait a minute. Do you think...?


Uh oh, somebody's got some splainin' to do....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Re says every household should have a gay dog. And I never noticed the whistle until Donna mentioned it - it DOES look like he's whistling!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Uh oh, somebody's got some splainin' to do....


Maybe I should reach over to that "other" thread (we all know which one), and get some tips about how, exactly, I should have "the talk" with my boy.

He trusts me; we can be open about it all... And whatever truth I discover... I will accept it. 

Except. No plug talk. He'll have to learn about that on the streets, just like I did :shocked:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Maybe I should reach over to that "other" thread (we all know which one), and get some tips about how, exactly, I should have "the talk" with my boy.
> 
> He trusts me; we can be open about it all... And whatever truth I discover... I will accept it.
> 
> Except. No plug talk. He'll have to learn about that on the streets, just like I did :shocked:



Love is love, NYD. If he's gay, we know you'll love him just the same.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Love is love, NYD. If he's gay, we know you'll love him just the same.


Oh, for sure. Love is LOVE! 

This just occurred to me: since he has never mounted/humped any other dog (but doesn't really mind being humped...).

Alrighty... never mind!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Oh, for sure. Love is LOVE!
> 
> This just occurred to me: since he has never mounted/humped any other dog (but doesn't really mind being humped...).
> 
> Alrighty... never mind!



PLEASE. Mateo is a TOTAL bottom. If it weren't already certain, that video of him playing with the Boston would have clinched it.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> PLEASE. Mateo is a TOTAL bottom. If it weren't already certain, that video of him playing with the Boston would have clinched it.


LOL--- Okay... so be it! Also, re: the sig pic... if you look really closely, you will see evidence of his excitement-- (just a little bit of lipstick showing...)

There is some honest to goodness man love happening 'tween them :redface:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we know bubba is a little bit gay.....so surely a newfie could be and a dogue.....maybe that's why mateo is whistling.

when i make chicken broth, i stand over the kitchen sink sucking the marrow out of the boiled bones.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> we know bubba is a little bit gay.....so surely a newfie could be and a dogue.....maybe that's why mateo is whistling.
> 
> when i make chicken broth, i stand over the kitchen sink sucking the marrow out of the boiled bones.


freak! :biggrin: ainkiller::noidea:uke:hoto::scared::faint2:

reggers: Whoops wrong thread!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxerParty said:


> PLEASE. Mateo is a TOTAL bottom. If it weren't already certain, that video of him playing with the Boston would have clinched it.


he is, isn't he?

i'm surprised you haven't seen more signs, NYD


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> LOL--- Okay... so be it! Also, re: the sig pic... if you look really closely, you will see evidence of his excitement-- (just a little bit of lipstick showing...)
> 
> There is some honest to goodness man love happening 'tween them :redface:


lipstick showing. i haven't heard that in forever.

you are da man.

your dog? not so much.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> LOL--- Okay... so be it! Also, re: the sig pic... if you look really closely, you will see evidence of his excitement-- (just a little bit of lipstick showing...)
> 
> There is some honest to goodness man love happening 'tween them :redface:



I think they make a VERY handsome couple! Tell that Newf to treat our darling Mateo right, or he'll have to answer to all of us bloodthirsty/sex-obsessed/serial killer raw feeders!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Sprocket it video certified gay...I am sure he would love Mateo


Well, I can totally see Gunner and Mateo trotting off into the sunset together. Seriously, I think they would get along. 

Sprocket.... hmmm. I think Mateo prefers the bigger guys. Just a hunch...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Poor Mateo has been labeled now and I feel responsible. :frown: Since he can't speak for himself we should all remain open-minded about his sexual preferences. He may be looking at a sexy Poodle that's in front of him and telling the Newfie to check her out. You know, "Hey, take a look at that hot bitch." :wink:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Poor Mateo has been labeled now and I feel responsible. :frown: Since he can't speak for himself we should all remain open-minded about his sexual preferences. He may be looking at a sexy Poodle that's in front of him and telling the Newfie to check her out. You know, "Hey, take a look at that hot bitch." :wink:


Could be he and the Newf just have a very strong male-bonding thing happening. 

And, you know, he's a teenager now so there's all kinds of experimentation going on... :smile:


----------

